# Graphtec vs. Roland?



## InkDigGer (Dec 18, 2010)

If you had the choice between the Graphtec CE5000-60 (24"), and the Roland GX-24 (24"), which one would you choose, and why? This is definately not an empty question, I am leaning towards the Graphtec but would really like some educated input before I plunk down the money. Thanks in advance to anyone who responds, I really do appreciate it.
-Jason


----------



## baddjun1 (Aug 5, 2009)

I would go with Graphtec. More downforce, cheaper, comes with the floor stand, will work with Winpcdesign rhinestone program and equals Roland with basic features. Just my 2cents.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

I was faced with that decision and went with the Graphtec. Same features and build quality, but less cost.

If you buy it from one of the preferred vendors on this forum, inquire about a member's discount. It may save you up to 5%.


----------



## nitewalker (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm watching this with interest. In about a month I'll be buying a new cutter and I'm between these two as well. I'm leaning towards the Roland though, because I already have a roland (Stika SV-12), am familiar with cut studio (roland's cutter program) and I have some cleancut blades for the roland as well. I don't want to relearn everything really, but the difference in price including the stand for the roland is $400. That's pretty steep. If roland included the stand with the GX-24 they'd take a bigger bite out of the graphtec CE5000-60's market share. The graphtec is a great cutter and probably the better value. But I still lean towards the roland...
Like I said, I'm torn. Wish I had the funds for both.


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

I have not had a problem with my Graphtec. Cut right out of the box. Cant speak for Roland but most on here say they are very equal. The stand is a nice extra to have for the price. Also 9 cutter presets helps me with different type material. I can switch from blue top holder with 45 degree blade to red top holder with 60 degree blade, change cutter preset and go from cutting vinyl to rhinestone material in 1 minute.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

I would also say that both cutters are equal in capabilities and quality. Having worked with both, I would say that the software that ships with the Roland, Cut Studio, is easier to use than the software that ships with the Graphtec. Also, the menu on the Roland is simpler looking at it from a newbie's point of view. Less options to go through. Most of what is in the Graphtec option menu, your average user that is just cutting vinyl will never use.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

I have a Graphtec and would buy it again.


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

Nick Horvath said:


> I would also say that both cutters are equal in capabilities and quality. Having worked with both, I would say that the software that ships with the Roland, Cut Studio, is easier to use than the software that ships with the Graphtec. Also, the menu on the Roland is simpler looking at it from a newbie's point of view. Less options to go through. Most of what is in the Graphtec option menu, your average user that is just cutting vinyl will never use.


Nick...you are right but the information and options are there if you need them. I have never used the Cut Studio but I find the SW from Graphtec simple and allows me to do with whatever I need to do. JMHO.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

Would that be the Robo Master Pro? That is what shipped with our unit.

Best Regards.


----------



## coastalbusiness (May 9, 2006)

I've used both and, while I do agree that Roland's CutStudio is easier to work with, I would choose Graphtec overall. RoboMaster can be a little difficult (I just use the Illustrator plug-in), but Graphtec's cutters give you so much more control over how you're cutting. It's a pretty easy choice for me.


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

If you can afford it get the GX24.

WinPcSignPro works with the GX24 and is great software.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

SickPuppy said:


> If you can afford it get the GX24.
> 
> WinPcSignPro works with the GX24 and is great software.


 Hey, it also works with the Graphtec and some of the cheaper version rhinestone runs with the Graphtec.


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

I have Winpcsign 2010 and it works great with my Graphtec.


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

coastalbusiness said:


> I've used both and, while I do agree that Roland's CutStudio is easier to work with, I would choose Graphtec overall. RoboMaster can be a little difficult (I just use the Illustrator plug-in), but Graphtec's cutters give you so much more control over how you're cutting. It's a pretty easy choice for me.


 
Roland's CutStudio is no comparison to WinPcSign Pro. I have both but have not used the CutStudio since I purchased WinPcSign Pro


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

For my vinyl and sign designs I use AI and then the Graphtec plug-in to cut with. I design in AI with everything in proportion and then make to cutting size in the plug-in. Mirror, size and cut. For my rhinestone I use the wpc for everything including cutting. Works for me.


----------



## nitewalker (Jan 27, 2010)

I use corel draw or illy and the cutstudio plugin. Corel draw mostly though.


----------



## duck1973 (Jan 6, 2010)

Will the software plugin work with Corel X4? On either unit. I am looking to purchase one of these units in the next couple weeks. I currently use Corel X4 for all my design work and then cut with my apprentice flexi software.


----------



## nitewalker (Jan 27, 2010)

I use the cutstudio plugin with x5 with absolutely no issues.


----------



## marcelolopez (Jul 16, 2007)

Probably you should go with the one that better fits your budget.
At the end it is juts matter of personal taste. 
They both are equally good, one is cheaper (Graphtec) and includes the stand.
I have a Roland GX-24 and love it, and am glad didn't get the stand, because the cutter is sharing the space on a rack with printer, as there is not much space in my office.

With either one you couldn't go wrong.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

duck1973 said:


> Will the software plugin work with Corel X4? On either unit. I am looking to purchase one of these units in the next couple weeks. I currently use Corel X4 for all my design work and then cut with my apprentice flexi software.


Absolutely. The plugin works with all versions of Corel Draw.


----------



## mv10 (Nov 16, 2008)

Nick Horvath said:


> Absolutely. The plugin works with all versions of Corel Draw.


Are you referring to the Graphtec or Roland? TIA!


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

both of them


----------

